# Wanted- R32 GTR Front seats + other bits.



## JordanFoster (Dec 31, 2020)

Hi guys, recently got my friend to bring me over a 32 from Japan so just after a few bits to get it back to A1!

-Drivers seat in good condition but will take a pair.
-Parcel shelf speaker covers.
-The window seal the door card side? Not sure if this is part of the door card or separate. 
-the little grommets either side of the long vents on top of the dash. 
-New handbrake and shifter gaiter.

Is there any websites where I can check if Nissan still stock a couple of those bits? 

Thanks!


----------



## Chris_Gojira (Oct 1, 2012)

I always use JP-Carparts.com for parts searching, and then use the part number to either order directly from them, or if not available I try different sources 
They do have a top service, so I'm happy to buy there.


----------

